# Flight with the Zeppelin New Technologie



## Deleted member 378664 (May 4, 2019)

on the 20th of April I finally was on bord of one of the Zeppelin NT manufactured in Friedrichshafen at lake constance in Germany.
Currently there are two Zeppelin in order, a third one is mounted in the Hangar in Friedrichshafen.
There are also 3 Zeppelin in the US, bought by Goodyear. They were manufactured in the US and now are all finished and approved for doing passenger flights. These Zeppelin are not as big as the ones in the early 20th century and only capable of carrying 12 to 14 passengers, but this kind of flying is a complete diffferent experience than flying with a plane.










Here you can see more of my pictures I took on my flight:








Zeppelin Flug


Flug mit dem Zeppelin auf der Allgäu Route FN-Tettnang-Allgäu-Wangen-Grenze Österreich-Vorarlberg-Pfänder-Bregenz-Rhein-Lindau-Wasserburg-Gohren-Langeargen-FN




mx5-twins.de





Frank


----------



## Ozarker (May 4, 2019)

Beautiful photos and must have been a wonderful experience! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (May 5, 2019)

Thank you CFB.

I'm glad to have the opportunity so near to my hometown to fly with the Zeppelin. It is always something special to see them passing by in the sky.

Frank


----------

